# catawba fishing report



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

ice is in good shape (fished on 12 inches) but lots of snow too. bite was a little slow by the time I got out for an hour this evening but others did well earlier. will be running every day now weather permitting. will post reports.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks for the report


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Any one know if there is anyone giving a ride out to fishing grounds for a few bucks ? If so, let me know. Thanks, Mike


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

fish bit well this evening right up till dark. snow makes it hard for the 4 wheelers pulling anything. crack is still closed up even with strong wind. heading out early , will post report tomarrow.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Captmike, pm me your cell or contact info for up there. Sounds like we might need them! Thanks, Mike


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

fish bit well today, 5 of us went out and limited. snow is still a pain but the path is getting better. heading out early. will post tomarrow


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

:F 

Fellas, If you ever wanted to go ice fishing at Lake Erie, Man, now's the time.
Went out today with Captmike, One h**l of a great guy. Put us on fish the first 2 minutes there.The fish stopped for a half hour and he was looking to find em. As said, going was a little rough in spots, a few wet holes and some drifting snow, but as I said, a darn good guide. We limited out with a few 5lb'ers, one that was a fish Ohio, a little over 8 lbs.Pics will be forthcoming.
Again, If you want walleye, GO<GO<GO, NOOWWWW, Mike


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

whats the cost??


----------



## tptrost (Jan 16, 2007)

Plan on going up Monday. Are there spots to fish within walking distance?
Also interested in Cost, Cpt Mike and if you are available Monday or Tuesday
Thanks for any info


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

I was 1.5 miles out yesterday within walking distance if your up to it.I limited by 11:00am.heading out tomorrow morning.Depending on condition I might have to walk rather than ride my beater 4 wheeler if the trail is tore up.


----------



## walleyewebber (Mar 30, 2006)

I have been wanting to get out on the ice, my problem is I live in mansfield and can't find anyone brave enough to go. I would great appreciate any help on contacts with guides or someone who just wants some company


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

walleyewebber,
I'm heading out solo Tomorrow.might be able to ride my 4 wheeler.It's only 2 wheel drive but hauled 3 seld's and 3 people out and back yesterday only getting stuck a couple of times.if your at the state park I'll go out with you.Depeding on the conditions the snow might be a problem and would have to walk out.


----------



## tptrost (Jan 16, 2007)

I plan on going. What time to you usually head out? On my way to work now. If you would not mind my company. Or point me in the right direction. Either way would be great


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

I plan on being at the State park around 7:00am.I have a blue jeep liberty with a black trailer.If you do plan on going shoot me a PM,I'll check thru tonite.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

WOW, Sounds like the weather is not gonna be good for ice. Forcasting 50 by end of week. Man the walleye bite is hot too. Went out with Captmike on Saturday and tore em up. Pics are in my gallery. Tried to post it, but wasn't successful. Out of 30 fish, 1- fish Ohio, 1-23 incher, a few 21-22, and most were 18-20. I know my bucket felt GOOOD ! Best to Captmike, a h**l of a good guide tooo. Mike


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

testing


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry, that didn't work, moderators, delete at will. thanks, mike


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

hey Mike, if you want to post pictures, click the "Post Reply", then use the paper clip for an attachment instead of the picture Icon. That is the way I've been able to post them so far.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

try this,http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p290/rudy111/DCP_0970.jpg


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

BTW, nice fish. I'll be out there as soon as the water softens up a bit.


----------



## ithakkaslayer (Jan 25, 2005)

seemed slow today. caught 2 19" fish with about 5 or 6 hits that we missed
nice day to be on the ice though


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Now that's persistance! No wonder you got your fish. Nice job!


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

fishing was good for us today. bite picked up as day went on. trail is good but if you get off there are a lot of spots with slush under the snow. taking a crew out tomarrow. will post results. 

Glad you guys had a good time Mike!


----------



## walleyewebber (Mar 30, 2006)

problem is I get off work at 2:30 mon thru fri sat and sun are wide open for fishing anywhere anytime


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

snow blowing the trails in made navigation a little tricky coming in this afternoon. bite was slowwwww 3.5 miles out but the inside bite really picked up today. we will see where they want to eat tomarrow!


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

fish bit well for us again today. slow pick in the morning but turned on fast and furious for an hour from 3-4 then slow again till dark. melted snow making it wet but easier to get around. will give report when I get in tomorrow


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

fishing was slow for us wed. ice was holding in there. has not gone anywhere as of 4 oclock thursday. will be out first thing in morning to check ice and fish or pull shanty if it is going. will let you know.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Went out with Got Worms on Capt. Brads air boat today, Very windy day, we took 28 fish and we all lost several. Current was super fast and had to drill seperate holes several feet away just to see our bait on vexilars.We decided to call it quits about 1:30 or so because wind was just getting worse. Safety is #1. We fished over towards rattlesnake. We also broke through ice several times on way in. Man I'm glad we were in the boat!! Overall great day given the weather and we also caught a few big fish. I would recomend Capt. Brad to use as a ice guide. Good guy and great boat!!


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

ice made it thru the storm well. I am fishing tomorrow. caught fish tonight. be careful if you go , watch where you go. light winds tomorrow. cold tonight. should have all the slush froze up. good luck and be safe.


----------



## twelve-volt-man (Jan 18, 2007)

im going out monday and tuesday, will post lots of pics and reports of how the ice, if anybody is going out let me know im missing class and other non-important things to catch some walleyes.....hopefully i catch some but you will know by this tuesday how i do


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

what a day. best day of season yet for us. wowwwww. ice is good. will see what weather does. will keep you posted.


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

ice still looks good. just watch the wind. fish are still going at it. taking group tomorrow. will let you know how we do.


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

fishing was great again today. tomorrow may be last call if we get the wind and rain thursday but keeping fingers crossed. will let you know how everything looks tomorrow but ice off crane looked good today.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Sounds like its on fire right now. Have a few days off next week, but I have a feeling its gonna be all over by then. Ohh well, gettin the jigging bug anyways.


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

today was great too. everybody got their fish plus. got a little sloppy. not going tomorrow, at least with customers. am going to be there to check ice at least at end of day and see what happens. will let you know if she hold in there or not.


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

not good. walked a few hundred yards out today and could kick the heal of my boot thru what was 12 inches of solid ice in about 10 kicks. 30 mph winds tomorrow with 40 mph gusts. looks like its over. gonna get the boats ready for an awsome jig & casting season. Thanks to everyone who came out on the ice with me this year. keep in touch and i will keep you posted on how the fish are doing. Mike


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Man, That report kinda brings a tear to my eye. It's been a good one though. AHHH the memories. Mike


----------



## captmike (Feb 16, 2007)

Mike,glad you and Dale made it out again. will keep you posted on the open water bite. Be safe. Mike


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

Brings a smile to my face:-D


----------

